# What fo you guys think of it??



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Local guys came up with it


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Mechanical seal on the sewer side if the trap can fail, causing smells to accumulate in the cabinet, but that's not too much different than a trap mounted on a slip joint. Would be easier to work if the trap is offset to the side a little instead of coming straight out from the wall arm. It does allow you to run water with the snake after the stoppage is clear. Good idea.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> Mechanical seal on the sewer side if the trap can fail, causing smells to accumulate in the cabinet, but that's not too much different than a trap mounted on a slip joint. Would be easier to work if the trap is offset to the side a little instead of coming straight out from the wall arm. It does allow you to run water with the snake after the stoppage is clear. Good idea.


*Back in the cast iron days, we used a 2" or 3" [Harrisburg Trap] a floor drain with a 1-1/2 plug for snaking the drain -- same as this shows except it had a flat strainer on the top. Plug was brass so as not to rust fast. Worked pretty good, except when the head broke off the plug or got chopped off by the ones that knew nothing.*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think don't think it meets code here.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I think don't think it meets code here.


Why not? Like letterip said it would definitlely be easier if it was on the side that looks like kind of a pain to use.


----------

